# eDiet- Health Factory



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Has anyone tried this diet/food delivery service? I'm thinking about it for the convenience and because I need to lose weight. If I have the healthy food delivered, I'd be less tempted by the options at Itza Pizza and Costa and Cold Stone (at least that's the theory). The only problem is it's really expensive. 

If anyone has done it, I'd appreciate your feedback. Was it tasty? Did you lose weight? Does it get boring after a while? They have testimonials on their web site, but you never know if you can trust those.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

No idea about this but I have colleagues who have tried Right Bite. At least one seems to have lost weight after eating it (+ of course exercising). Also, they have lots of options in terms of the menu so you could be eating more variety of food than you would otherwise ! It costs something like 3000-3500 a month.
Sorry can't help with ediet though. Also, something similar was discussed here but not eDiet
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/58077-prepared-meals-services.html


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

One guy used them at the office but he was always hungry. Definitely expensive. He said the food was good, but it just not enough for him and I kind of agree that those portions were not enough for a man.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> One guy used them at the office but he was always hungry. Definitely expensive. He said the food was good, but it just not enough for him and I kind of agree that those portions were not enough for a man.


Thats kind of the point no?!?! As someone who needs to lose weight (hence the Big-Jimbo) smaller portions are something you have to get used to?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I know someone who is doing it, but they seem to miss the point by topping up their portions with various cakes for lunch and then complain that the diet is not working. They are paying 2500 a month for 6 days a week food. 

I think it's more of a convenience, they provide you with breakfast, lunch, dinner and a couple of snacks in between so you don't have to cook or order delivery. Much like having some help with cleaning the house and ironing the clothes. You get to choose from a menu what you would like to eat as well so you can mix it up yourself. The portions are not big but also not small, again really depends what you devour a day. Americans keep telling me large pizzas in Dubai are tiny to compare with America so with that mindset things won't be as easy I guess. 

Essentially they are doing the legwork for you when you could just save the money, google a low-carb diet or something and cook yourself whilst taking up a high cardio sport once or twice a week.


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

I did it and put on weight (and stuck to it totally) I found it very carb heavy and lots of sugary fruit and always felt bloated. Also, i felth there was too much food and I left the snacks most days.
You are better off getting fresh soups and fruit salads from Spinneys/ Waitrose and getting a salad or low fat wrap delivered then cooking fresh meat and veg for dinner. 
It was really expensive and the ingredients are all cheap like rice and white fish and you could probably make it all yourself for less than half the price and it would be better. 
Although if you don't like cooking then I suppose its good but I think your money would be better spend going on a nutrition course to learn what foods will help you lose weight.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

zin said:


> I know someone who is doing it, *but they seem to miss the point by topping up their portions with various cakes for lunch and then complain that the diet is not working.* They are paying 2500 a month for 6 days a week food.
> 
> I think it's more of a convenience, they provide you with breakfast, lunch, dinner and a couple of snacks in between so you don't have to cook or order delivery. Much like having some help with cleaning the house and ironing the clothes. You get to choose from a menu what you would like to eat as well so you can mix it up yourself. The portions are not big but also not small, again really depends what you devour a day. Americans keep telling me large pizzas in Dubai are tiny to compare with America so with that mindset things won't be as easy I guess.
> 
> Essentially they are doing the legwork for you when you could just save the money, google a low-carb diet or something and cook yourself whilst taking up a high cardio sport once or twice a week.


That made me laugh out loud while at work... I keep thinking of the people that order a Big Mac with fries, Supersize the meal, grab a few Apple Pies and also an ice cream but when it they are asked what they want to drink, it's always a diet coke cause they are on a diet or they don't want 'empty calories'... 

Although I do agree that this is for people that are either to busy busy to cook or lack the will power to cook the correct portions for themselves. Of course you pay for the convenience of ot cooking and also having someone tell you/show the portion sizes and puts you into a routine. I don't think it is lazy. However, all this is moot if you top of your garden salad with some deep fried chicken and polish off a honey baked ham then grab a few cookies.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> Thats kind of the point no?!?! As someone who needs to lose weight (hence the Big-Jimbo) smaller portions are something you have to get used to?


Yeah I know what you mean, obviously you have to reduce calories and portions below your maintenance level to lose weight, etc but I still think the food he was getting was not enough for him, not sure how they tailor those plans for each client but he's a very tall guy and does have a bit of muscle and exercises daily, probably needs something around 2500 cals min. to stay healthy and those portions were 1500 cals tops - definitely not enough for a tall, active, healthy male. He did lose weight but felt hungry all the time and by the 4th week he just gave up (an gained all the weight back of course ) Not sure if they have different plans though as Rebeccates mentions her portions were huge. 

I agree that with a bit of research and preparation one can very easily put together the same kind of plan for much less money though.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

They have a "titan" plan on their website which provides 2000 calories and from what I understand they are flexible around the person and you are supposed to have a meeting with their nutritionist before starting their diet to see what is suitable for you.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks all for your feedback. I think I'll try it for a month and see how it goes. Honestly, I'd be doing it to lose weight but the convenience of not cooking/shopping is a draw too. Actually I don't mind the work and really like learning new recipes, but taking a month off from it would be nice too. I'll report back with how it's going in a week or two.


----------



## zeozzy666 (Jun 24, 2012)

justlooking said:


> Thanks all for your feedback. I think I'll try it for a month and see how it goes. Honestly, I'd be doing it to lose weight but the convenience of not cooking/shopping is a draw too. Actually I don't mind the work and really like learning new recipes, but taking a month off from it would be nice too. I'll report back with how it's going in a week or two.


How did eDiet work for you?
Im looking into something similar. Do you recommend them?
Some other company perhaps?


----------

